# Pdf Dateien lassen sich nicht Drucken. Adobe stürzt ab.



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab hier jemanden bei dem manche pdf Dateien sich nicht drucken lassen.

Auf dem Laptop ist die neuste adobe Reader Version drauf usw. Ea ging auch mit einer alten Version nicht.

Bei versuchen zu drucken kommt der Balken bleibt bei 0% stehen dann stürzt das Programm ab.

Jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte.

Es ist ein Vista Laptop mehr kann ich leider im mom nicht sagen.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2010)

Versuchst du lokal gespeicherte PDFs zu drucken oder öffnest du PDFs aus dem Internet?


----------



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Die sind Lokal

An einem anderen Rechner kann man die drucken.


----------



## Palimbula (22. Juni 2010)

Je nachdem welche Sicheheitseinstellungen bei der PDF-Datei hinterlegt sind, werdet ihr die Datei nie ausdrucken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Es geht aber auf einem anderen Rechner


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Es geht aber auf einem anderen Rechner



Hi, schonmal folgende Schritte probiert:

1. Adobe deinstallieren, und auch die Ordner mit evtl. Resten der Installation löschen.
2. Drucker löschen.
3. Drucker neu installieren.
4. Aktuellen Adobe installieren.

Dann nochmal versuchen :-)


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2010)

Dass es Alternativen zum Acrobat Reader gibt ist aber schon bekannt?


----------



## eMJay (23. Juni 2010)

Adobe wurde schon deinstalliert und die neuste Version installiert.
Restliche Daten wurden nicht gelöscht.

Drucker war meine nächste Idee wenn hier niemand eine Lösung kennt.

Leider muss ich das alles über fernwartung machen. Was die Sache nicht wirklich erleichtert.

Das es allternativen gibt ist mir bekannt, aber ich wollte keine alternativen sondern eine mögliche Lösung. Das wäre dann die letzte Möglichkeit oder die bestimmten Dateien auf einem anderem Rechner Drucken.


----------

